# Panasonic 18650B doesnt fit Zebralight H600w



## conrincon (Nov 19, 2013)

too small. 
I thought about putting some syntetic oil, but I may not be able to take it out anymore.
Have you solved that issue? Have any ideas?
M


----------



## LEDburn (Nov 19, 2013)

It would help if you were more specific with your information:

Is it a bare cell (green) or has it got a third party wrapper on it?
Is it protected or not?
Is the light in question the original H600w or the recently released H600w Mk2?

I have the original H600 (mine's a neutral-floody) and I also have some protected 18650B at home which have clear shrink wrapping so you can still see the green cell..these are fairly common AFAIK. 
Anyway, I have no issues with fit. Some cells are a little tighter than others but there is absolutely no force required to insert or remove them. One or two will displace the air inside the light and make a vacuum but a little shake has it out with relative ease.
The only concern I have is overal length being a bit long due to the added protection circuit so just stick with my 3100mAh AW brand cells for the H600 and use the others in my Predator which fits everything I have tried and still has a slight rattle!


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I have a Mark II coming in the mail along with 4 green pana NCR18650B (unportected) flat-tops and was told by 3 people I think that it should be fine (in one of the H600 II threads). In what way does it not fit, I'm not quite getting what your saying about the oil? If its too short then would a small magnet make it long enough? I hope they fit and I dont have to fiddle with mine.


----------



## conrincon (Nov 20, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> It would help if you were more specific with your information:
> 
> Is it a bare cell (green) or has it got a third party wrapper on it?
> Is it protected or not?
> ...



I have four of them. Not third party. They are green with a transparent plastic around.
They are protected, which makes them .2mm wider.
Light is H600w MKii, newest.

The problem is that they are too wide. If i push hard, they come in, but I dont dare to do that, since I may not be able to extract them. However, unprotected Panasonic 3100 fit perfectly.

M.


----------



## conrincon (Nov 20, 2013)

Protected NCR18650B are too wide. I dont know about length, I havent checked, since they are too wide to fit.


----------



## yellow (Nov 20, 2013)

> They are green with a transparent plastic around.


can You give a pic?

sounds like a green shrink layer + an additional transparent layer?
--> get the transparent one off ...


... often it is enough to get the label sticker off


----------



## samgab (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't use oil. You'd create a vacuum/suction effect that will definitely prevent you getting it back out again.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Personally I think Zebralights are a great opportunity to use unprotected cells, which also reduces the chance of any fit issues.


----------



## conrincon (Nov 21, 2013)

samgab said:


> Don't use oil. You'd create a vacuum/suction effect that will definitely prevent you getting it back out again.



If I figure out how to insert a picture in a post here...


----------



## conrincon (Nov 21, 2013)

You are right. Wish I would have known before purchasing 8 protected cells.


----------



## Changchung (Nov 21, 2013)

I have the same problem with protected, all my new batts are bare, all my lights had internal low voltage protection and using a good charger you dont have to be worry about it...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## dss_777 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had good luck with the AW 3400mAh fitting into the ZL H600. IIRC, the AW protected cells seem to be the smallest in both dimensions.

Personally, I'd rather go with all protected cells since various lights and other devices that use them differ in whether they have low-voltage protection. One less battery type to keep track of.


----------



## samgab (Nov 21, 2013)

conrincon said:


> You are right. Wish I would have known before purchasing 8 protected cells.



You can easily remove the aftermarket outer wrapper and protection PCB. If you're only using them in single cell flashlights with voltage protection like the H600, no problem. Just do it carefully to ensure that the original Panasonic wrapper remains intact/undamaged.


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 21, 2013)

I need more info about this because I am very interested in this light and plan on using the green panasonic 18650b battery


----------



## Norm (Nov 21, 2013)

conrincon said:


> If I figure out how to insert a picture in a post here...



Posting photos


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 22, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Personally I think Zebralights are a great opportunity to use unprotected cells, which also reduces the chance of any fit issues.



Well thats what I was thinking. I'm sure it might change in the future but so far all I have that uses 18650 is the ZL. But the 3400mAh (unprotected, flat top) ones at only about $9 each was a hard deal to pass on (amazon, 4 / 36.99). I just hope they're not fakes or something. Anyhow I can report they fit and work fine with my new H600w mkII...


----------



## stevieo (Nov 22, 2013)

edit:

the protected relabeled Panasonic button tops & they are fatter than standard 18650's. I have never used the branded unprotected panasonics.


----------



## ozzy1990 (Nov 23, 2013)

They work fine for me.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 23, 2013)

I use the button tops, unprotected. Totally unnecessary in the H600 but still a nice fit.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 5, 2013)

fyi

zebralight protected 3400 are panasonic ncr they fit h600 and h600 mark II fine

in the 600 fits easy, in the 600MKII it is like an air piston, tight but goes in

so, if a panasonic 18650 won't fit it must be how they wrapped it or added protection


----------



## Obone (Dec 6, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I use the button tops, unprotected. Totally unnecessary in the H600 but still a nice fit.



sorry but I must have hit reply while reading on my iPad early this morning. I just learning the differences between 18650's.


----------



## a_aa (Dec 9, 2013)

I've tried 3 brands based on the Pana NCR18650B:

4 Intl-Outdoor 3400: 2 really snug fit (push in, shake out), 2 didn't fit, too wide.
4 KeepPower 3400: 2 really snug fit (push in, shake out), 2 didn't fit, too wide.
4 EagleTac 3400: 4 fit, slide in and out easy.

All are longer than Mk1s 67mm, but EagleTacs are the shortest. I think they all are short enough for the Mk2s 69mm.

So if you want a protected 3400mAh in your H600 Mk1/2, I would say the EagleTac may be one of the better options.


----------



## =Djé= (Feb 28, 2014)

I confirm for the 3400mh eagletac... That fit perfectly into the H600Fw mk2...


----------

